# The US stands alone re: virus spread



## Ronni (Jul 15, 2020)

From the New York Times




In China, Japan, South Korea and several other Asian countries, the virus is under even better control than in Europe or Canada. In the chart above, lines for those Asian countries would be barely indistinguishable from the zero line.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

That makes 3 of us. We now have 3 from our dept at work on quarantine. I'm sure a 4th will be right around the corner.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> That makes 3 of us. We now have 3 from our dept at work on quarantine. I'm sure a 4th will be right around the corner.


As you'd feared, Marci.  

Please stay safe and be well.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> As you'd feared, Marci.
> 
> Please stay safe and be well.


I'm trying. They're telling us you have to be in close contact with them (less than 6ft) for at least 15 min. They won't mask up. They're going to church. They're going out partying. Bunch of dumb clucks. I drink at home. I watch church online. I'm not elstupido. LOL


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2020)

@MarciKS, I'd be absolutely furious with these coworkers.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

The reason I said we may have a 4th on quarantine soon is because one of them was hanging out with the other one & that ones mom went to church & got it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh believe me Star...I am. If I get it because of their recklessness I'm gonna be beyond pissed. They make fun of me for distancing & keep telling me I don't have to wear my mask in the back but I won't crack.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 15, 2020)

You know what they say...ignorance is temporary, stupidity is permanent.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

And even with the ones being quarantined from our dept...the ones in the back *STILL* won't wear their masks. It's unbelievable.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

One of the guys...(the one that may be victim #4 soon)...says to me yesterday that he's keeping his mask on all the time now. He says "I don't trust it anymore." I told him he shoulda been doing that all along. OMG!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> And now Trump has mandated HHS (Health and Human Services) to reroute hospital data on COVID patients to the White House, not the CDC.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/us/politics/trump-cdc-coronavirus.html
> _"But the instructions to hospitals in the department guidance are explicit and underscored: “As of July 15, 2020, hospitals should no longer report the Covid-19 information in this document to the National Healthcare Safety Network site,” the C.D.C.’s system for gathering data from more than 25,000 medical centers around the country.
> 
> ...


I could understand having them report to both the WH and CDC, but exclusively to the WH IMO spells cover-up. 

I agree StarSong its frightening the direction our country is spiraling into. So sad.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I could understand having them report to both the WH and CDC, but exclusively to the WH IMO spells cover-up.
> 
> I agree StarSong its frightening the direction our country is spiraling into. So sad.


I wonder if various (blue) states will call the WH out if they report false statistics.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

It's almost like a fatal mental illness has overtaken a large part of this nation. Denial of reality. Suicidal behavior. (And even worse, dangerous to other people as well).  Declaring the health of the business community to be more important than the health and lives of people.  Belief in religion, magic, superstition, tribal loyalty, instead of science.  Proclaiming honest reporting of the facts to be "fake news."

If this were a dystopian science fiction horror story, we'd shrug and say, "Nah."

Forget the "almost like" in my first sentence.  It _is _a mental illness.

Marci, I feel for you. Take care.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2020)

Yesterday's statistics from the CDC, as reported by the NY Times.  Let's see how fast the numbers drop. Any bets?


----------



## jerry old (Jul 15, 2020)

July 15, 2020
With the plague (not a pandemic) surging in Texas, the 'officials' remain adamant:
'Schools will open, expect for 1-4 grades.'
Seems were going to kill off all the kids first, then who?  
Are old people on the list?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2020)

jerry old said:


> July 15, 2020
> With the plague (not a pandemic) surging in Texas, the 'officials' remain adamant:
> 'Schools will open, expect for 1-4 grades.'
> Seems were going to kill off all the kids first, then who?
> Are old people on the list?


It'll be the teachers .....just posted a topic on that named 'three Arizona teachers who shared a classroom'.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> And now Trump has mandated HHS (Health and Human Services) to reroute hospital data on COVID patients to the White House, not the CDC.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/us/politics/trump-cdc-coronavirus.html
> _"But the instructions to hospitals in the department guidance are explicit and underscored: “As of July 15, 2020, hospitals should no longer report the Covid-19 information in this document to the National Healthcare Safety Network site,” the C.D.C.’s system for gathering data from more than 25,000 medical centers around the country.
> 
> ...


"Scares" is the right word. Now the Trump administration controls the data. Incredible that such such a move will not be met with a wall of objection.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2020)

Our governor stated today that the kids would go back to school 2 days after labor day. Grades 6-12 would mask up.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> July 15, 2020
> With the plague (not a pandemic) surging in Texas, the 'officials' remain adamant:
> 'Schools will open, expect for 1-4 grades.'
> Seems were going to kill off all the kids first, then who?
> Are old people on the list?


Are you suggesting that the plague (as in bubonic or black) is also currently widely active in Texas , or are you framing the COVID-19 pandemic as a plague?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Our governor stated today that the kids would go back to school 2 days after labor day. Grades 6-12 would mask up.


Kansas, right?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes @StarSong


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2020)

The "reaction" to this virus, in the U.S., has been minimal, at best, and the numbers are showing the result.   Millions of our people seem to think that they are not at risk, and have failed to follow the mask and distancing recommendations, and now we are quite likely going into another spike of this illness.  

Some of the major retailers just announced a mandatory "mask" policy for shoppers, but the damage has already been done, as many States have been reluctant to impose any "restrictions" on their populations.  There is an increasing possibility that many of these States may have to institute another "lockdown", which will only exacerbate the economic impacts with increased unemployment, etc.  

The hospitals, in some States, are quickly reaching their limits, and supplies of PPE, etc., are again facing shortages.  There just isn't any Good news about this virus, and Only if everyone begins to take it seriously will there be a chance of reversing the numbers.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 16, 2020)

DonM stated,  "The "reaction" to this virus, in the U.S., has been minimal, at best, and the numbers are showing the result. Millions of our people seem to think that they are not at risk, and have failed to follow the mask and distancing recommendations, and now we are quite likely going into another spike of this illness. "

I agree with every word that Don wrote,  BUT,  where did the "millions" get this idea that the virus was a minor problem?  Most reputable health experts that I've heard, here in the U.S. and throughout most of the world seem to have considered it to be a dire threat and in most other countries have managed put in place, measures to control it. 

Is there something they know that we don't ( ??) or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations ?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I agree with every word that Don wrote, *BUT, where did the "millions" get this idea that the virus was a minor problem?* Most reputable health experts that I've heard, here in the U.S. and throughout most of the world seem to have considered it to be a dire threat and in most other countries have managed put in place, measures to control it.
> 
> *Is there something they know that we don't ( ??)* or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations ?



Assuming you already know the answer to the questions you've posed.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m just really disgusted at seeing so many adult Americans acting like spoiled selfish petulant brats that don’t care who dies as long as they get their jollies. People who are whining that they are ‘tired of the virus” and “want to live their own lives” not caring if they endanger themselves or anyone else, INCLUDING THE PROFESSIONALS WOULD BE STUCK TAKING CARE OF THEM.


----------



## 911 (Jul 16, 2020)

People still are not taking this virus serious. I see many, many adults with no masks while on the streets. Stores pretty much have a no mask, no entry policy in place, but on the sidewalks, people are walking close to one another and no masks. My guess is that they think that because they are outside, they are safe, but nothing could be further from the truth. 

If we would all properly mitigate and wear and use our masks appropriately, we could be back on track in 2 weeks, according to the CDC.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 16, 2020)

This alleged pandemic will become a plague because it is not a health issue, it is a political issue. 
It is  politicized situation, the citizens will continue to pay the cost.

Don M and Dave A opinions should become national policy.

*Close the Schools!*


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2020)

I agree with every word that Don wrote,  BUT,  where did the "millions" get this idea that the virus was a minor problem?  Most reputable health experts that I've heard, here in the U.S. and throughout most of the world seem to have considered it to be a dire threat and in most other countries have managed put in place, measures to control it.
Is there something they know that we don't ( ??) or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations ?
[/QUOTE]

I am just amazed at the number of people who think that wearing a mask and staying "distant" is a violation of their "Rights".  Do these people never watch the news?


----------



## 911 (Jul 16, 2020)

I spoke with a person in our state’s HHS department. (I can’t give her name), but she is pretty high up. She told me that people themselves are to blame. They just won’t follow directions. So, what are you going to do?

Yesterday, the Governor placed Pennsylvania back into the yellow and as I did my running today, only about 75% of us had masks on.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2020)

New coronavirus cases are picking up at a dangerous pace in much of the Midwest and in areas that had seen apparent progress.​

The seven-day average for new infections is hovering around 65,000 for two weeks in what amounts to a second wave of cases. The U.S. recorded more than 1.9 million new infections in July, nearly 42 percent of the more than 4.5 million cases reported nationwide since the pandemic began and more than double the number documented in any other month, according to a Times database. ​

States like California, which became the first in the U.S. to report more than 500,000 coronavirus cases, and Mississippi and Florida thought they had already seen the worst of it, only to find themselves on a frustrating seesaw. Above, a testing center in Los Angeles.​

And yet rapid testing, which many health officials say is critical to containing the virus, remains an obstacle. Dr. Anthony Fauci told lawmakers on Friday that the U.S. would most likely have a safe and effective coronavirus vaccine by the end of 2020 or early in 2021.​


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

> I spoke with a person in our state’s HHS department. (I can’t give her name), but she is pretty high up. She told me that people themselves are to blame. They just won’t follow directions. So, what are you going to do?



Or sometimes they do follow directions. Here's a heartbreaking account of how the author's father, an Arizona Republican and Trump supporter, believed the advice he got in May from Gov. Ducey and Vice President Pence, that people should not live in fear, it was OK to go out. As he lay dying of Covid, the otherwise healthy 65-year-old man said he felt betrayed.  Here's the article.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outl...a43bec-cd15-11ea-bc6a-6841b28d9093_story.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

DaveA said:


> DonM stated,  "The "reaction" to this virus, in the U.S., has been minimal, at best, and the numbers are showing the result. Millions of our people seem to think that they are not at risk, and have failed to follow the mask and distancing recommendations, and now we are quite likely going into another spike of this illness. "
> 
> I agree with every word that Don wrote,  BUT,  where did the "millions" get this idea that the virus was a minor problem?  Most reputable health experts that I've heard, here in the U.S. and throughout most of the world seem to have considered it to be a dire threat and in most other countries have managed put in place, measures to control it.
> 
> *Is there something they know that we don't ( ??) or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations *?


Here is one troubling example I came across.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, despite all the crappy news as long as we avoid crowds, wear masks and wash frequently we should make it through this.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 2, 2020)

DaveA said:


> DonM stated,  "The "reaction" to this virus, in the U.S., has been minimal, at best, and the numbers are showing the result. Millions of our people seem to think that they are not at risk, and have failed to follow the mask and distancing recommendations, and now we are quite likely going into another spike of this illness. "
> 
> I agree with every word that Don wrote,  BUT,  where did the "millions" get this idea that the virus was a minor problem?  Most reputable health experts that I've heard, here in the U.S. and throughout most of the world seem to have considered it to be a dire threat and in most other countries have managed put in place, measures to control it.
> 
> Is there something they know that we don't ( ??) or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations ?



I hope I am not being offensive here but looking on from the outside I see the US as being fatally divided in that there seems to be no capacity for coming together as one people in the face of this epidemic. It seems to me that individualism does not help when fighting a virus any more than it helps when fighting an external enemy nation or toxic ideology. States rights and individual preferences have to take second place to pulling together as one people, as Americans. "Together we stand, divided we fall", is still as true today as it has been in past times of crisis.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> I hope I am not being offensive here but looking on from the outside I see the US as being fatally divided in that there seems to be no capacity for coming together as one people in the face of this epidemic. It seems to me that individualism does not help when fighting a virus any more than it helps when fighting an external enemy nation or toxic ideology. States rights and individual preferences have to take second place to pulling together as one people, as Americans. "Together we stand, divided we fall", is still as true today as it has been in past times of crisis.


Not so much offensive as accurate.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 6, 2020)

Honestly, everywhere I've been, most of the people are wearing masks. Really. Quit trying to paint this country as not caring. But people need to live. Businesses need to make money. Life goes on. I am so sick of staying home I could spit.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 6, 2020)

Sure do wish it wasn't an election year.  What is it with leap years, anyway, let alone this nasty virus gig.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

It would be easy for me to be complacent about this, as virtually everybody I see outside of my home is wearing a mask. But it isn't that simple. Although our county, which is the state's largest jurisdiction, has mandated that the public schools cannot reopen yet, our governor is at odds with them, saying they have gone too far in not allowing the private schools to reopen. So it appears to be a battle between our County Executive and our Governor, who has strong support from the Catholic schools.

What I can't understand is why any parent would want their child to go to school in person right now. It isn't only a disease of old people.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 6, 2020)

opening the schools is the height of lunacy, perhaps children are less likely to suffer
ill effects from the plague-but their carries of the virus.
go on show us more of inadequate, ill planed (if there are any plans) ill informed illusions our alleged safeguarding net is...


----------



## Ronni (Aug 6, 2020)

Sunny said:


> It would be easy for me to be complacent about this, as virtually everybody I see outside of my home is wearing a mask. But it isn't that simple. Although our county, which is the state's largest jurisdiction, has mandated that the public schools cannot reopen yet, our governor is at odds with them, saying they have gone too far in not allowing the private schools to reopen. So it appears to be a battle between our County Executive and our Governor, who has strong support from the Catholic schools.
> 
> What I can't understand is why any parent would want their child to go to school in person right now. It isn't only a disease of old people.


My daughter is home schooling hers. The rest of my grands are virtual schooling. It just makes the most sense.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

> *Is there something they know that we don't ( ??) or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations *?



Well Marg, we are now leading the world both in cases (over 5 million) and deaths (158,000). So maybe that answers your question.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 9, 2020)

DaveA said:


> DonM stated,  "The "reaction" to this virus, in the U.S., has been minimal, at best, and the numbers are showing the result. Millions of our people seem to think that they are not at risk, and have failed to follow the mask and distancing recommendations, and now we are quite likely going into another spike of this illness. "
> 
> I agree with every word that Don wrote,  BUT,  where did the "millions" get this idea that the virus was a minor problem?  Most reputable health experts that I've heard, here in the U.S. and throughout most of the world seem to have considered it to be a dire threat and in most other countries have managed put in place, measures to control it.
> 
> Is there something they know that we don't ( ??) or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations ?


We have a lot of stubborn stupid people in this country


----------



## jerry old (Aug 9, 2020)

PC says, New Zeland: 100 days with no covid 19


----------



## Knight (Aug 9, 2020)

911 said:


> I spoke with a person in our state’s HHS department. (I can’t give her name), but she is pretty high up. She told me that people themselves are to blame. They just won’t follow directions. So, what are you going to do?
> 
> Yesterday, the Governor placed Pennsylvania back into the yellow and as I did my running today, only about 75% of us had masks on.


Well we have discovered asking that 25% to do what should be done isn't the thing to do. Best to ignore them & hope that you & the other 75% don't fall ill. Hope in one hand potential for virus in the other which will survive?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

DaveA said:


> DonM stated,  "The "reaction" to this virus, in the U.S., has been minimal, at best, and the numbers are showing the result. Millions of our people seem to think that they are not at risk, and have failed to follow the mask and distancing recommendations, and now we are quite likely going into another spike of this illness. "
> 
> I agree with every word that Don wrote,  BUT,  where did the "millions" get this idea that the virus was a minor problem?  Most reputable health experts that I've heard, here in the U.S. and throughout most of the world seem to have considered it to be a dire threat and in most other countries have managed put in place, measures to control it.
> 
> Is there something they know that we don't ( ??) or are we, as a nation, less intelligent than these other populations ?


Answering this would be against forum policy but I think most know the reason why.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

I wonder what other nations are doing about reopening schools.  I can't imagine anything more suicidal than leading our kids (and their teachers!) into those petri dishes of disease. What on earth is wrong with people?


----------

